# V8 Splash wine



## BrewPahl (Feb 24, 2010)

I know someone has been thinking of this, anyone tried it?
Mango Peach type
Ingredients are
Water, high fructose corn syrup, carrot juice, apple juice, citric acid, natural flavoring, peach juice,vitamin c, Mango puree, vitamin E, beta carotine, and sucralose

What do you think? Its yummy pre fermentation!!! Will have to try it when I have whats going done!


----------



## CoachPieps (Feb 25, 2010)

I used some Pineapple-Peach-Mango Juice, I bought at Sam's, I think it's from Dole. I think it's going to turn out, the key ingredient is acid blend, I would add some at the beginning, 1 tsp per gallon. Then at each racking, you can taste test or do an acid test. If acid testing I would go about 5 to 7, if taste testing Here's how, take a single glass of the wine. Just add a little acid blend to the glass, use just the tip of a spoon, less then a 1/8 of a teaspoon. swirl it in the glass unitl the crystals disappear and let it sit for a minute, then taste. Then repeat, until you get the taste you like. If that is the trick, I would add one tsp per gallon when you rack.


----------

